# Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

Jeder kennt es, der Tag im späten Herbst oder Winter wo gefühlt die Saison endet oder die Angeltage weniger werden. Für mich beginnt dann immer die Zeit der Vorbereitung der neuen Saison. Ich habe da eigtl. einen immer ähnlich verlaufenden Ablauf:

-Bestandsaufnahme (Inventur  )
- Trends beobachten
- Notwendiges neues Tackle besorgen 
- Vertiefung von vorhandenem Wissen
- Haken vorbinden
- Montagen fertigen

Dann sitze ich halt und überlege mir, was ich alles Umsetzen möchte, wie in 2017 jetzt. Ich möchte im Frühjahr viel Pickern, meine eigenen Futtermischungen voran bringen. Ich will dieses Jahr meinen zweiten Platz im Hegeangeln auf 1 verbessern.

Zurzeit steht bei mir auch das Thema Sitzkiepe an, mit diversen Überlegungen. Was habt ihr in der Zwischenzeit gemacht, wo liegt euer Fokus ?

Ich habe dieses Thema bewusst in den Friedfischbereich gesetzt, weil ich auch gern von gleichgesinnten Friedfischanglern Erfahrungen und brauchbares Einsacken will, kein Raubfisch, kein Karpfen, da gibts eigene Sektionen, wäre supi wenn wir das in den Einklang bringen könnten.


----------



## jigga1986 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es, der Tag im späten Herbst oder Winter wo gefühlt die Saison endet oder die Angeltage weniger werden. Für mich beginnt dann immer die Zeit der Vorbereitung der neuen Saison. Ich habe da eigtl. einen immer ähnlich verlaufenden Ablauf:
> 
> -Bestandsaufnahme (Inventur  )
> - Trends beobachten
> ...




hi ,

im gründe geld ausgeben.

-inventur.
-sachen bestellen.
-google maps und foren nach neuen spots absuchen.
-neue montagen überlegen.
-kvp


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

... mit Warten ...

... da ich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin, und diese im Angelzimmer noch montiert auf mich wartet, warte ich einfach den 1. März ab, bis die Fließgewässer wieder offen sind ...
 |wavey:


----------



## -Nasenmann- (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Finde ich ganz interessant! Bei mir steht auf jeden Fall immer auch ne Messe mit an,ich finde da bekommt man am meisten mit von neuen Dingen.Habe dieses Jahr zum Beispiel mein Auge auf den neuen Feederstuhl von Schlögl gelegt und ihn mir bestellt nachdem ich auf ner Messe Probe gesessen hab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Stimmt, Messen sind auch so ein Punkt, leider habe ich im Umkreis keine und müsste lange Strecken auf mich nehmen, das kommt aber auf meine To-Do Liste für die nächsten Jahre !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> Finde ich ganz interessant! Bei mir steht auf jeden Fall immer auch ne Messe mit an,ich finde da bekommt man am meisten mit von neuen Dingen.Habe dieses Jahr zum Beispiel mein Auge auf den neuen Feederstuhl von Schlögl gelegt und ihn mir bestellt nachdem ich auf ner Messe Probe gesessen hab.



Stuhl oder die Ruckzuck ?

Genau die fällt bei mir unter die Rubrik "Sitzkiepe".


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Muss noch einen Pflock fürs "Worm Grunting" zu recht machen. Die "Feile" hab ich schon. Das sollte ja auch mit unseren heimischen Würmern klappen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

mit alles reinbringen ins wohnzimmer....alles gucken...nicht slaft ein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Ich muss meine Liste auch noch mal Erweitern:

Tauwürmer studieren, gerade im Hinblick aufs Frühjahr wo meine Erfahrung mit Tauwurmstückchen auf dem Haken weiter vertiefen mag. ( Quasi 3 Gliedchen des Wurms ähnlich wie ein Gufi auf dem Haken platziert)

Das ist jedenfalls auch eines der Ziele fürs Frühjahr, experimentell.


----------



## Wegberger (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo,

als erstes stand bei mir an, die Zielfische für die Saison festzulegen.

Da ein Neuer dabei ist, habe ich jetzt erstmal Km gemacht um für mich erfolgsversprechende Ansitzmöglichkeiten zu erkunden.

Jetzt wird neben dem Aufrüsten der Ausrüstung über verschiedene Strategien überlegt und diese festgelegt.

VG
Wegberger


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Ein wirkliches Saisonende habe ich nicht.
Es verschiebt sich der Schwerpunkt vom Tätigkeitsfeld.
Allerdings kann ich nicht leugnen das ich gerne mal nach Neuigkeiten ausschau halte,was aber meinen gesamten Angelbereich umfasst.

Für die feinere Freidfischangelei:
Vorfächer binde ich in der laufenden Saison endsprechend nach.
Instandhaltung des Transportsystems von meiner Seatbox .
Da bedarf es mehr Aufmerksamkeit.|uhoh:

Die Futterherstellung wird allmählich zum Problem,da manche Mehle nur noch schwer oder garnicht zu bekommen sind.
Da muss dann das eine oder andere mal etwas improvisiert werden.
Ruten oder Rollen besorge ich mir umgehend wenn ich was im Kopf zuende gesponnen habe und der Meinung bin ich muss das haben.

Besonderes Augenmerk gilt wieder der Pelletfischerei und deren Montagen.
Da geht mehr.:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ein wirkliches Saisonende habe ich nicht.
> Es verschiebt sich der Schwerpunkt vom Tätigkeitsfeld.
> Allerdings kann ich nicht leugnen das ich gerne mal nach Neuigkeiten ausschau halte,was aber meinen gesamten Angelbereich umfasst.
> 
> ...



Was Mehle anbelangt bin ich vollkommen bei dir. Hier ist der Markt echt Seltsam, sowohl von den Preisen als auch vom Angebot. Qualität ist das nächste Thema.

Beispiel Paniermehl:

Wenn ich eine große Menge abnehmen will, weil ich mein Fass zur Saisonvorbereitung füllen will dann sind große Mengen an einfachem Mehl teurer als das weniger schlechte im Supermarkt. (Helles, bindiges)

Da geht mir dann die Logik schon abhanden. Grundmehle sind bald im Preis ähnlich teuer wie Copra Melasse, Pv1 und Ähnliches, da geht mir irgendwie kein Licht auf.

Pellets sind bei mir ab Mai relevant, wenn das Wasser zu Kühl ist passt mir die Auflösung derer nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Plane was angeln angeht eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Hat die letzten Jahre schon nicht funktioniert alles umzusetzen was geplant war. Letztendlich würde ich mich damit auch nur wieder unter Druck setzen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Mal optisch hinterlegt, was zum Beispiel anstand:


----------



## Nuesse (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Shoppen 
Neue Spinnrute
Neue Schnur 
Den ultimativen super Wobbler von der Fisch & Fang
Drennan Feederrute
Vorgenommen hab ich mir für dieses jahr gezielt den grossen Karpfen nachzustellen,ich hab irgendwo gelesen das man mit den Wasserschweinen ordentlich Kohle machen kann *



*Das war nur spass ,bitte nicht meine Reifen zerstechen oder mir gewalt antun.


----------



## JottU (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Mal überlegen. |kopfkrat
Ööhmm. #c
Nöö, ich mach da gar nichts. #d


----------



## eiswerner (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo,
da gibt's bei mir mit meinen Angelkammeraden einiges zu tun.
Zuerst haben wir unsere Pilker mit frischer Farbe versehen, das ist erledigt.
Als nächstes wurden die Angelsachen durchgecheckt und die Koffer neu eingeräumt.
Jetzt sind wir an unseren 4 Booten am Reparieren damit wenns besseres Wetter ist losgehen kann.
An den Booten sind wir noch dran.:m


----------



## -Nasenmann- (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stuhl oder die Ruckzuck ?
> 
> Genau die fällt bei mir unter die Rubrik "Sitzkiepe".




Ist der neue Stuhl der vorne 2Beine hat.bastel mir dann noch n Fußpodest vorne dran und hoffe das dann alles schön stabil ist


----------



## wobbler68 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo

Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?





Also bei mir muss nichts gewartet oder sortiert werden.
Ist wie mit meinem Auto,wenn etwas gemacht/gebaut werden muss dann gleich.
So habe ich keinen Wartungsstau.




Eine neue Rute wird sofort ausprobiert,da wird dann zur Not mit der Hechtrute(zum Ansitz)mal auf Weißfisch geangelt(Hechtschonzeit).:q
Und die besten Fänge mache ich ohne Planung und Vorbereitung .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> Ist der neue Stuhl der vorne 2Beine hat.bastel mir dann noch n Fußpodest vorne dran und hoffe das dann alles schön stabil ist



Ohne Fußpodest sind alle Feederchairs wo du die Rute per Arm direkt ablegen möchtest nutzlos. Wird in jedem englischem Forum bei den Chairs von Preston/Korum so thematisiert.

Ich bin ja ein bisschen scharf auf die Ruckzuck, aber mit Podest ist sie dann doch schon ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da gibt's bei mir mit meinen Angelkammeraden einiges zu tun.
> Zuerst haben wir unsere Pilker mit frischer Farbe versehen, das ist erledigt.
> Als nächstes wurden die Angelsachen durchgecheckt und die Koffer neu eingeräumt.
> ...



Welchen* Friedfisch *fängt man denn mit Pilkern ? :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



JottU schrieb:


> Mal überlegen. |kopfkrat
> Ööhmm. #c
> Nöö, ich mach da gar nichts. #d


Ja genau,
wie die frau schuhe guckt


----------



## Matrix85 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Alles mal von den ganzen Futterdreck und Schlamm befreien und richtig säubern! Neue Schnur bespulen, Rolle mal fetten usw... und hier und da mal eine neue Rute, Rolle Zubehör kaufen... 

Dann überlegen ich mir neue Gewässer an denen ich mal angeln möchte. Fahre dort mal vorbei und schau mir das mal aus der Nähe an. 

Wenn ich dann die Gewässerkarten habe, sitze ich auf heißen Kohlen und kann es kaum abwarten bis das Wetter endlich passt. 

Jetzt warte ich z.B. sehnsüchtig bis es wärmer wird und ich am Hegwasser loslegen kann.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Groß vorbereiten tue ich mich nicht, ich lasse mir von Freunden und bekannten altes Brot und Brötchen mitbringen was ich trockne und im Mixer zermahle.
Ich habe mir geschworen kein Gramm Grundfutter mehr zu kaufen als ich bemerkt habe was bei manchen Leuten so in Müll landet.
Die Fische stehen voll drauf. Paar Aromen dazu, und experimentieren ist zu dem noch eine interessante Sache. Ansonsten kontrolliere ich ob genügend Haken,Posen,und Blei vorhanden ist, und andere diverse Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Dennis_Amgelfreun (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo,
Ich habe meine ganzen Angelsachen erstmal neu einsortiert, Montagen überprüft, paar rigs gebunden, ne neue angel gekauft und direkt bespult. Dann habe ich noch 1,5kg boilies selber gemacht. Ich war auf der Jagd- und Fischereimesse Ulm und werde vermutlich auf die Aquafishing nach Friedrichshafen gehen . Dann werd ich, vermutlich wieder zum angeln gehen können


----------



## fischbär (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Ich bereite meine Saison gar nicht vor. Ich angle einfach das ganze Jahr durch. Pause? Och nööö


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich bereite meine Saison gar nicht vor. Ich angle einfach das ganze Jahr durch. Pause? Och nööö



Wenn die Gewässer zugefroren sind, Eisangeln aber verboten kannst du aber nicht angeln. Genau deswegen die Fragestellung, was alternativ gemacht wird.


----------



## phatfunky (20. Februar 2017)

Im Gründe bin ich auch so einer All Seasons Angler aber ich verstehe was du meinst. Klar, auch bei mir sind Jan und Feb auf Grund von Eis und Schonzeiten ziemlich maue Monaten. Denn zB auf meinem üblichen See startet die Bootsverleih erst im Mai wieder und vom Ufer darf man nicht. Und dazu kommen viele andere Gegebenheiten die es nicht leichter machen. Manchmal geht's eben nicht, trotz Willen.

Was mache ich dann? Ziele/Wünsche fürs kommende Jahr überlegen, nötige  Anschaffungen aufschreiben bzw. priorisieren (kann nicht alles gleich kaufen), typischerweise nutze ich dieses ruhige Zeitfenster um alle meine Angeldaten (Fänge, Logs, usw) aus einer App in einem anderen zu migrieren (das aber nur weil ich einen Informatiker Geek bin ;-), manchmal (alle 1 bis 3 Jahre) schreibe ich einen Eintrag für mein Blog und natürlich werden auch neue Gewässer erkundigt. Aber vor allem nütze ich die Zeit für lästige Aufgaben in die Wohnung endlich zu erledigen. Vgl. verg. Wochenende -> Kinderzimmer umräumen und endlich mal mit Schreibtischen ausstatten!!


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Ja die Hakenwickler sind alle wieder voll bestückt,die Spinnköder wieder richtig sortiert,der Kasten mit Stippmontagen von 3-6 m wieder vollständig ,heute hab ich das Eisangelzeug wieder für den nächsten Winter eingelagert,nun brauch ich nur noch ein paar 1000 m Sehne wechseln und dann ist alles wieder tutti paletti .


----------



## macman (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Allgemein werden bemerkte defekte an Rute und Rolle übers ganze Jahr sofort instant gesetzt.#6

In der kalten Jahreszeit wenn alles verregnet ist, Eis auf dem Wasser ist und ich Langeweile habe. Kontrolliere ich nur meine Sachen nehme jedes Teil einmal in die Hand mache es gegebenen falls sauber, sortiere ich die Sachen aus die ich nicht brauche oder sortiere etwas um. Kontrolliere meine Reservebestände an Kleinteilen und Schnur gegebenen falls wird wieder aufgefüllt. #6
Lese Viel über das schönste Hobby :q|supergri  Las mich was inspirieren was Angelmetoden oder Zielfisch angeht, dieses Jahr will ich wieder mal nach zisch Jahren  auf Schleie Angeln. 

Für die kommende Saison bereite ich mich so vor,!  das ich mindestens ein Teil fürs Angeln kaufe was ich nicht wirklich brauche. So das ich fürs Saisonende etwas habe was ich aussortieren kann.

Sobald die Sonne einmal lacht sofort zum Tackeldealer fahre um Maden zukaufen, auch wenn ich weis das ich nicht zum Angeln komme. (nur für das gute Gefühl  Mann ist vorbereitet).

Mache jeden Abend eine Kerze an und hoffe das Wetter und meine Zeit es zulässt wieder ans Wasser zukommen bevor die Schonzeit anfängt.

Ach und ich lese sehr, sehr viel im Anglerboard.:vik:

Gruß Marco


----------



## Semmelmehl (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Ich habe den Winter damit verbracht, meine Gerätschaft von Fluß auf See umzustellen, da ich ein neues Revier beziehe.

Einige neue Ruten, neue Rollen ... einmal die Schnur neu.

Haken binden und Co steht noch aus, folgt aber in Kürze mit dem Ziel spätestens Ostern wieder voll ausgerüstet am Wasser zu sitzen.

Bis dahin lese ich noch diverse Artikel zum Thema Körder und Montagen und welche neuen Wunderwaffen man so erfunden hat um dann wieder die altgewohnten Naturköder Mais, Maden und Würmer zu nehmen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Ich habe den Winter damit verbracht, meine Gerätschaft von Fluß auf See umzustellen, da ich ein neues Revier beziehe.
> 
> Einige neue Ruten, neue Rollen ... einmal die Schnur neu.
> 
> ...



Seen sind tückisch. :m


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Gar  nicht. Nur etwas Futter holen. Den Motor reinigen und neue Kerze spendieren. Ich halte es da wie Feldmarschal Ludendorf. Ein Loch reinhauen und alles andere ergibt sich. Jetzt übertragen gesehen.


----------



## phirania (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Vor der Saison,ist nach der Saison....
Geangelt wird immer...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



phirania schrieb:


> Vor der Saison,ist nach der Saison....
> Geangelt wird immer...



Aha.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Wegberger (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo,

ich habe die letzten zwei Tage genutzt mich mit Wels-Leuten hier im Board auszutauschen.

Da diese Saison der Wels einer meiner Zielfische ist  - war das echt klasse. 

Auch wenn hier öfters mal verschiedene Meinungen konträ aufeinander treffen ist der Austausch im Board auch ein wichtiger Punkt bei meinen Vorbereitungen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die letzten zwei Tage genutzt mich mit Wels-Leuten hier im Board auszutauschen.
> 
> ...



Mit Stippe oder Feeder auf den Mais naschenden Wels ? :m


----------



## Wegberger (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo,



> Mit Stippe oder Feeder auf den Mais naschenden Wels ? :m



Stippe und Feeder (darf ja mit zwei Ruten)..... unmerklich modifiziert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Stippe und Feeder (darf ja mit zwei Ruten)..... unmerklich modifiziert



Dann schiebe ich es mal darauf, das du dich mit dem Fangen von Friedfischen, im Friedfischforum beteiligst um Köderfische für das Angeln auf Wels zu besorgen. :vik:


----------



## Wegberger (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo,

ich kann dann ja immer noch den zweiten Zielfisch -> Karpfen rausholen 

Dazu kommen dann kapitale Barben und Brassen als Beifang. Aber ich hatte die Überschrift auch nicht mit dem Bereich verdatet.

Bei Karpfen werde ich nur Vorfächer binden ....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann dann ja immer noch den zweiten Zielfisch -> Karpfen rausholen
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Thread auch nicht spezifisch genug benannt, also trifft da auch mich einen Teil der Schuld, mir ging es im Thread darum wie andere Friedfischer die Zeit nutzen während der Winterzeit, wenn der See dicht ist oder man nicht zum Angeln kommt.Aka Haken vorbinden.

Ich habe heute zum Beispiel meine Lockstoffe nochmal erweitert und mir:

Banane, Caramel, Brasem wie Zucci zugelegt um dem Futter eine Richtung im Duft zu geben, nebst Geschmack. Sowohl in Pulver als auch Flüssig.

Ich möchte diese Saison meine Kenntnis vertiefen bestimmte Fischarten selektiver zu beangeln und in Teilen vom Futterplatz zu trennen.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo,

als reiner Flußfreak und an einem von vielen sehr schwierigen Gewässer definierten Fluß habe ich das Feintunig erst gar nicht angefangen. Hier muss der Fisch nicht überlistet werden ...sondern erstmal überhaupt da sein :m

Vielleicht werde ich nach dem Wels & Karpfen (letzterer schon fast als Herausforderung abgehakt) als Ziel 2018 den Döbel nehmen ..... die Idee hat was und wird mich wieder vor Gehirnakrobatik stellen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als reiner Flußfreak und an einem von vielen sehr schwierigen Gewässer definierten Fluß habe ich das Feintunig erst gar nicht angefangen. Hier muss der Fisch nicht überlistet werden ...sondern erstmal überhaupt da sein :m
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich nach dem Wels & Karpfen (letzterer schon fast als Herausforderung abgehakt) als Ziel 2018 den Döbel nehmen ..... die Idee hat was und wird mich wieder vor Gehirnakrobatik stellen



Neckar  ?

Ich kenne sonst nur die Elbe und die ist Sahne. :m


----------



## Wegberger (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo,

Rur |rolleyes

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rur


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rur |rolleyes
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rur



Na dann sind wir doch eigtl. beim Thema, Vorbereitung ist alles ! Ich kann natürlich nicht Nachempfinden wie gut oder schlecht es sich fischen lässt, aber wenn du auf Wels aus bist, kann es nicht so schlecht sein. ( der Lebt ja nicht von Luft )

Gerade solche Gegebenheiten treiben mich im Winter zu Gedankenspielen die mich nicht Einschlafen lassen und am liebsten sofort zurück ans Wasser führen.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hallo,



> Gerade solche Gegebenheiten treiben mich im Winter zu Gedankenspielen  die mich nicht Einschlafen lassen und am liebsten sofort zurück ans  Wasser führen.



:mStimmt:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Habe heute nach der zweiten Session meine Angelkammer frei geräumt und lasse die Tage dort Partikel der Saison einziehen, darunter fall:

25kg Weizen
25Kg Hanf
25Kg Hailbutt-Peletts 4mm
25Kg Rübsen 

Alle Händler schon mal angefunkt, alles wird sortiert und bereit gestellt, ich geh shoppen. So langsam kommt alles zusammen, bis auf wenige Details fehlt nicht mehr viel für ein gut vorbereitetes Jahr.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Neues avatar?
Dem hundchen scheint es zu schmecken


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Ei ei ei, hast dir aber was vorgenommen |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Neues avatar?
> Dem hundchen scheint es zu schmecken



Das ist mein Charly, hab ihn vor 4 Jahren aus dem Tierheim geholt, schleckert auf dem Bild gerade mit Oma Eis. :g



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ei ei ei, hast dir aber was vorgenommen |supergri



Ich ziehe gegen Herbst wieder in meine alte Heimat zurück, 500 Meter zur Elbe, weiterer kleiner Fluss mit dran, einige Löcher und Altarme, wie Kieskuhle innerhalb von 5km Radius.

Da kann ich alle 4 Säcke so reinschütten, würde wohl keiner merken. Wo ich jetzt fische würde das aber wohl 2 Jahre reichen, aber im großen Gebinde spart man einfach am besten und ich ärger mich über die Kilo-Preise nicht. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Heute habe ich für 2 Stunden gelotet. Tiefen gemessen und Distanzen über Banksticks genommen. Beide in einen Abstand von 1 Meter in den Boden, dann mit der Rute die Umwicklungen bis zum Clip gemessen.

Interessante Erkenntnis kommen dabei Zutage, vor allem wie sehr man sich verschätzt was die Entfernung anbelangt. Ich dachte immer ich Fische relativ Nah, da waren es schon 40 Meter. |uhoh:

Jetzt mache ich mir gerade eine kleine Gewässerkarte und dank meiner schwäche im technischem Adaptieren stehe ich vor einem unlösbarem Rätsel.

Wenn ich bei den Umwicklungen von Bankstick zu Bankstick ankomme, mit 25 Umwicklungen, dann habe ich 25 Meter. Die Spitze habe ich parallel zur Schnur dann gelegt, soweit es geht. Nun kam dabei 25,5 raus, die Spitze stoppte quasi in der Mitte, es ging nicht weiter.

Die Rute war 3,6 Meter.

Wenn ich jetzt einen Picker nehme, der 2,6 Meter Länge hat, müsste ich doch 1 Meter mehr rauf packen oder aber die fehlende Länge auf den Sticks von der Rutenlänge zur Rolle aufschlagen oder ?

(Ich hab vom Ufer geworfen, die Rolle war quasi vom Ufer zum Wasser als Aussgangspunkt )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Das Beste an der Vorbereitung der neuen Saison ist der Umzug ans Wasser. Bald nah an der Ostsee/ Bodden. Das wird geil, der Rest gibt sich von selbst.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Dann ist deine zeit in Ungarn ja bald Geschichte. Viel Spaß an der Ostsee!


#:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

2 Liter Pinkies eingelagert, vorsorglich, ich möchte ja ordentlich was verklappen wenn die erste Wärme kommt. :m


----------



## feederbrassen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Heute ist mein e Motor gekommen
 und das Rudern hat ein Ende |supergri

Auch ne Art vorbereitung.:m


----------



## XSoulDrainX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Meine Vorbereitung: 
Wobbler und Kleinteile kaufen
2 neue Angelvereine für diese Saison (mit Booten)
-> Echolot gekauft


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

http://www.16er-haken.de

Ist die Page bei euch auch Offline ?


----------



## Case (6. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Ich werd mal nach einem bequemen, leichten, gut zu transportierenden und trotz alldem noch dem Gelände anzupassenden Stuhl suchen. 

Case


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> http://www.16er-haken.de
> 
> Ist die Page bei euch auch Offline ?




Nee Christoph.
Bei mir geht se.:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nee Christoph.
> Bei mir geht se.:m



Dann hab ich es wohl geschafft. Auf die nächsten 10 Stunden Chaos.Macht aber spass. |bla:


----------



## jobo61 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Hi im dem letzten Wochen habe ich mir auch ein paar Dinge gegönnt. Zwei neue Ruten eine Drennan Acolyte Ultra und eine Shimano. 
Und als besonderen Leckerbissen eine massgefertigten Feedersitz von Dauth, der wird diese Woche fertig. 
Die neue Hakenbindemaschine Von RS Tackle komm bis April. 
Ist zwar ein Haufen Kohle futsch, aber man lebt nur einmal


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hi im dem letzten Wochen habe ich mir auch ein paar Dinge gegönnt. Zwei neue Ruten eine Drennan Acolyte Ultra und eine Shimano.
> Und als besonderen Leckerbissen eine massgefertigten Feedersitz von Dauth, der wird diese Woche fertig.
> Die neue Hakenbindemaschine Von RS Tackle komm bis April.
> Ist zwar ein Haufen Kohle futsch, aber man lebt nur einmal



Schön, sowohl von der Einstellung her, als auch vom Tackle ! :m


----------



## Roach05 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr eure Saison vor ?*

Geangelt habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht viel, dafür aber auch um so mehr Geld ausgegeben.
Bolo Ausrüstung angeschafft und ein Hakenbindegerät sollte diese Woche eintreffen.
Bei mir ist es allerdings das Retro vom Schlögl geworden, die flache Klemme hat mir besser gefallen als die von RS Tackle.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------

